# Fragen zu Madden NFL



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2016)

Ich besitze Madden 16 und habe dazu ein paar Fragen, vlt hat es ja ebenfalls hier auch jemand, auch wenn es nur für Konsolen erhältlich ist    vlt kann man einiges auch Anhand anderer Madden-Versionen beantworten. 


 - kann man die Trikots des Gegners irgendwie ändern? Manchmal gibt es dämliche Zusammenstellungen, so dass man die Teams kaum unterscheiden kann, und leider sieht man nicht vor Spielbeginn, was der Gegner tragen wird, so dass es einen Sch#!% nutzt, dass ich die Farben meiner Trikots anpassen kann...

 - obwohl ich versucht hab, darauf zu achten, konnte ich nicht ganz verstehen, ob ich als Empfänger mit dem Ball bei einem Return nun eher links oder rechts (aus meiner Sicht) laufen sollte, wenn ich als Spielzugkonzept zB "Left" wähle. Wird dann der Gegner nach links geblockt, so dass rechts mehr Platz ist, oder wird so geblockt, dass eben links mehr Platz sein sollte? ^^

 - ist die farbige Kraft-Anzeige beim Kicken so zu verstehen, dass "voll im grünen Bereich" = "so weit wie er kann" bedeutet, oder bedeutet "voll im grünen Bereich" eher, dass der Kicker den Ball von der Distanz her perfekt, also auch nicht zu weit weg kickt? D.h. wenn ich da nur zB 70% erreiche, dann kann der Ball auch mal zu lang werden, bei genau 100% aber fast nie, sofern der Kicker ordentliche Fähigkeitswerte hat und ich gemäß des Windes korrekt ziele?

 - wie kann ich die Grundtaktik für die Coach-Vorschläge ändern, zB "Chewing Time" kommt sehr oft, wenn ich führe, obwohl ich an sich gern punkten und nicht auf Zeit spielen will

 - und letzte Frage, die man vlt auch aus den "echten" Regeln beantworten kann: wenn ein Team sich sehr beeilt und der Gegner sofort antreten muss: wie lange hat der Gegner Zeit, sich zu sortieren bzw. wie schnell darf die Offense einfach loslegen und wo sieht man diese Zeit?


zur letzten Frage gab es eine Antwort bei PCGH, vermutlich ist "no huddle" die Option, wenn man selber eilig spielen will, aber wie lange man als Defense Zeit hat, sich aufzustellen, konnte derjenige nicht sagen.

 Danke


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (30. Dezember 2016)

Die Regel, die du suchst, dürfte "Delay of Game" sein.

American Football Begriffserklärung: Delay of Game


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Die Regel, die du suchst, dürfte "Delay of Game" sein.
> 
> American Football Begriffserklärung: Delay of Game


 nein, ich meint den Fall, dass die Offense zB einen Touchdown zurückliegt und nur noch 30 Sekunden zu spielen sind und quasi SOFORT loslegen will, ohne dass erst "in Ruhe" Spielzüge angesagt werden. Die 25 Sekunden, die üblicherweise Zeit ist, werden also bei weitem nicht ausgenutzt. Normalerweise hat die Defense ja recht viel Zeit, ggf. Spieler zu wechseln, aber in dem Fall muss die halt sofort zur Stelle sein - aber WIE schnell? 

Bei Madden ist das dann so umgesetzt, dass du nicht das Fenster eingeblendet bekommst, wo du alle möglichen Taktiken aussuchen kannst, sondern du siehst, wie die Offense sich schon aufstellt und Deine Defense zur Aufstellung eilt, und du hast nur ein kleines Fenster mit 3 Schnelltaktiken eingeblendet, bei dem du dann "schnell" eine Taktik wählen musst.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (30. Dezember 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> nein, ich meint den Fall, dass die Offense zB einen Touchdown zurückliegt und nur noch 30 Sekunden zu spielen sind und quasi SOFORT loslegen will, ohne dass erst "in Ruhe" Spielzüge angesagt werden. Die 25 Sekunden, die üblicherweise Zeit ist, werden also bei weitem nicht ausgenutzt. Normalerweise hat die Defense ja recht viel Zeit, ggf. Spieler zu wechseln, aber in dem Fall muss die halt sofort zur Stelle sein - aber WIE schnell?
> 
> Bei Madden ist das dann so umgesetzt, dass du nicht das Fenster eingeblendet bekommst, wo du alle möglichen Taktiken aussuchen kannst, sondern du siehst, wie die Offense sich schon aufstellt und Deine Defense zur Aufstellung eilt, und du hast nur ein kleines Fenster mit 3 Schnelltaktiken eingeblendet, bei dem du dann "schnell" eine Taktik wählen musst.



Das ist dann tatsächlich "No huddle".

Ich hänge mal folgende *Vermutung* an : Es gibt kein echtes Zeitfenster für die Defense. Sie muss sich wahrscheinlich an der Offense orientieren. Die "No huddle Offense" soll ja ein Druckmittel sein.


----------

